# Muskeg Challenge.



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Playing around in a muskeg field on a friends property.

Muskeg challenge. Can Am 1000's and a Grizz 660 - YouTube


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

You guys surely have lots for good playground!


----------

